# NEW - Beaufighter found on Cleethorpes Beach



## mufuliraman (May 31, 2020)

Due to shifting sands, the wreckage of a Bristol Beaufighter has been uncovered on Cleethorpes Beach, Lincolnshire, UK. For full details you can go to bbc.com/news/uk-england-humber-5287698?intlink_from_url=bbc.com/news/england/link_location=live-reporting-story
Sorry about length of link, hope I got it right. If not go to BBC .COM and look for England and then Humber, you should get to it then. 
The wreck still had live ammo in it which was exploded by Royal Navy Armourers. Both pilots lived by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Freebird (May 31, 2020)

Rather rough shape by the looks of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 31, 2020)

That Beaufighter has been known about for decades. The tides reveal it periodically then cover it again. However, cool pics...shame someone doesn't recover it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

